# Access DIRECTV2PC Remotley



## mturnerua (Feb 11, 2011)

New guy here so sorry if this has been asked but I want to know if there is anyway to make a remote PC, such as my work computer, connect to my home network so it thinks it is actually there. I want to do this so when I open DIRECTV2PC at work it accesses my DVR through my wireless router at home somehow. I know I could access a computer at home remotely and then control the DIRECTV2PC but I am trying to do this without having to leave another computer always connected. Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DIRECTV2PC will *NOT* run across a typical remote connection. From a practical standpoint, the bandwidth requirements and latency issues are just too great.

You need a Slingbox or functionally similar device to accomplish your goal.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

It's designed not to be able to do this and even if it was, the upstream bandwidth needed for your internet would be much higher than most have.


----------



## mturnerua (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. One question, why is the required bandwidth so much different for this as opposed to a slingbox?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mturnerua said:


> Thanks guys. One question, why is the required bandwidth so much different for this as opposed to a slingbox?


Because there is no down scaling of the recording. Sling scales back the resolution to fit your connection speed.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Sling technology involves recompressing the video data in real time to match your settings (a phone stream will have resolution lowered and plenty of compression, a PC stream will have higher resolution but still compression). This is virtually necessary as it requires you to be UPloading the stream from home, and nearly everyone has much lower upload speeds than download speeds. Sling is designed specifically to work with those limitations.

DirecTV2PC is specifically NOT designed to work that way. It is purposely non-routable, and is designed to be sent over a local LAN, and not over an Internet connection, so the bandwidth usage is considerable, since the content isn't recompressed.


----------



## mdntcallr (Feb 19, 2006)

i understand the restrictions. but many of us want this.

ability to remotely access content
ability to save content to hard drives on home network for viewing. not be limited to hard drive space on the dvr.
ability to save content to blu-ray if wanted.

The crux of the problem is that many of us actually pay good money for the content we watch, enjoy and more. We used to be able to save to Betamax, VHS and later DVD.

Now??? with HD? too many limitations and it is really hurting consumers. Most of us don't want to be driven to piracy. so in troubling times, instead of letting people who pay for content us it as they see fit in their own home, more restrictions and sadly penalizing us for those who pirate. which is not being fought, content is widely stolen anyway. let people who pay for it, utilize their content well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Understood. But DIRECTV2PC is not your answer here. DIRECTV2PC was designed to provide an MRV-like experience for PCs and to specifically prohibit remote viewing. This was the thought at the time... and since then DIRECTV has moved on. I would expect that you'd see some sort of placeshifting solution coming from DIRECTV in the future. I would not ever expect to be able to archive HD content. DIRECTV's copy protection is the crown jewel in its business model and if it allows users to bypass that copy protection, the feeling is that it has nothing.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

mdntcallr said:


> i understand the restrictions. but many of us want this.
> 
> ability to remotely access content
> ability to save content to hard drives on home network for viewing. not be limited to hard drive space on the dvr.
> ...


You didn't pay for the content. That's it in a nutshell.

You paid to view it. If you want to pay for the content and do with it what you wish (without violating copyright) go buy the DVD. You can load it on your PC. You can archive it. You can pretty much do what you want with it as long as you don't distribute it.

You may not like it but that's the current business model. In the days of Beta & VHS nobody really cared as much. Did you ever see what a copy of a VHS or beta tape looked like.. wasn't really worth the effort.

HD on the other hand is all digital and creates great copies.. and they aren't going to let that horse out of the barn.


----------



## Combat Medic (Jul 27, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> HD on the other hand is all digital and creates great copies.. and they aren't going to let that horse out of the barn.


Except that the horse is out of the barn and the cat is out of the bag so the only people being impacted is the people that follow the rules.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mturnerua said:


> New guy here so sorry if this has been asked but I want to know if there is anyway to make a remote PC, such as my work computer, connect to my home network so it thinks it is actually there. I want to do this so when I open DIRECTV2PC at work it accesses my DVR through my wireless router at home somehow. I know I could access a computer at home *remotely* and then control the DIRECTV2PC but I am trying to do this without having to leave another computer always connected. Thanks


Search for Nomad here. That's the way DirecTV appears to be heading with multi-veiwing options.


----------

